# Recalibrating BFD for new HT room



## bass_addict (Jun 19, 2006)

We moved into a new house a few months ago and I am just finishing up with a dedicated HT room that has taken longer than expected. I am getting ready to redo my BFD and would like some input on a graph. The RAW is actual where the corrected is what I am thinking I want the line to look like. I just don't know how steep of a curve to make. I am just going to build the curve right into the setup instead of making a house filter separately. My only concern when calibrating with DVE is that the sub frequency is centered around 60 hz. If I eq the sub as follows will it be boosting the low end too much? 

Room is 11x22 (I know, not the best dimensions but that's what I had to work with). 
Sub is a Pb12+2, tuned to 16hz.










Thanks for the input.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't really understand what you're asking, but I'll comment on your graph.

I'm guessing the magenta line is your hopeful target? and the blue line is your raw measurement using tones?

You might consider using Room EQ Wizard if you want more accuracy.

I would consider taking your measurements at a slightly higher (~80-85dB) level.

If the magenta is your target, you may be ramping up too much at the lower end. Generally a slow rise from the crossover down to about 30Hz and then flat down from there is acceptable.

I wouldn't stop taking measurements at 100hz. Carry on to the end of the graph.

brucek


----------



## bass_addict (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks,

Yes, blue is actual and purple is what I am trying to accomplish. I was more or less concerned about how steep a curve to make. 

This is the graph in my old house.










There was a nasty hole at 63 hz that I couldn't get rid of. 

How about this graph for the new one.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, when you do your new raw measurement, you should measure at a higher level (~80-85dB). You're not outputiing enough level to do a proper measurement.

Again, you should rise from your crossover and then level off at about 30Hz and then go flat from there down.

brucek


----------



## bass_addict (Jun 19, 2006)

I do agree that I need to be at a higher level. The original one was done at 85 db's. This one will be reworked higher. I was just looking for some preliminary info more than anthing. I appreciate the input. When it is redone I will post a follow up for you to look at. 

Travis


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree with Travis, take some readings further up, to around 200Hz or so, I have a theory that I will expand upon once I can see what is happening in that region.


----------

